# Class 55 Deltic G scale 1/27



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hello railroad friends
pattern design with autocad
construction material plexiglass cutting / laser engraving
to you pictures
Best regards to all


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey, that baby came together nicely. Deltics are in the _"one of my favorite locomotives I'll most likely never see for real"_ category.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry;

Very nice! When I worked for Mack Trucks, I learned that the one-of-a-kind Mack Super Pumper (fire apparatus) had a Napier Deltic prime mover to power the water pump. It was the only engine that could fit into the super pumper's carbody and still deliver enough water pumping capacity. Mack Trucks also ended up with one of Deltic's design engineers, Mr. Harry Crowther, as the chief fire apparatus design engineer (this was back in the mid-1970s, when I worked there.). 

I had the Lima Deltic in OO. The Hornby model was a bit too expensive at that time.

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you to all friends!


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Nice locomotive dude.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice model. It looks great in the snow.
Can you explain your reasoning for 1:27 scale?

Andrew


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

hello Andrew
Use 1/27 scale construction in standard gauge trains, LGB, PIKO, Aristo build with the same reduction scale in America .... even use 1/29 scale
Thank you all for the comments


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

looks great

well done!


----------



## jerrybaffetto (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you!


----------

